# Probleme transfert fichier WORD vers Pages Ipad



## fredvintage (10 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir Pages pour mon ipad et je veux transférer un fichier Word qui contient du texte et quelques photos (taille totale :41Mo). 
Je fais cela par Itunes et lorsque je lance le transfert vers l'Ipad avec l'option  "copier depuis Itunes" de Pages, l'ipad affiche 'IMPORTATION DU DOCUMENT" puis cela plante lamentablement en me renvoyant à la page de démarrage de l'Ipad ...
J'ai essayé avec des fichiers moins lourds et cela marche.
Quelqu'un aurait il une solution simple à me proposer 

Merci d'avance et bonne journée à tous


----------



## MJF (12 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 
J'ai eu le même souci avec des présentations Keynote. En fait 40 Mo, c'est trop lourd et impossible à envoyer par mail.
La solution, en tout cas pour Keynote et je viens d'essayer avec Word, c'est de réduire ou compresser les images de ton document. Elles doivent être trop lourdes. Ca ne change rien au niveau qualité sur l'iPad. Dans Keynote, dans chaque slide, sélectionner la ou les images et clic droit, puis "réduire la taille du fichier image". Dans Word, sélectionner  les images et choisir "compresser l'image". 
Tu devrais réduire considérablement la taille de ton fichier.
Sur une présentation Keynote de 330 Mo (que je ne pouvais pas ouvrir sur l'iPad, comme toi), en réduisant la taille des images, j'arrive à 15.5 Mo et là, plus de problème


----------



## semac (13 Décembre 2010)

Sinon vous pouvez envoyez vos documents avec Yousendit ou un truc du genre
c'est gratuit jusqu'à 100 mo


----------



## Sly54 (13 Décembre 2010)

On peut aussi apprendre à réduire la taille des images *avant* de les intégrer à Word / KeyNote  Graphic converter fait ça très bien mais il n'est pas le seul !


----------

